# Anyone who does this full time is nuts



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

The pay is far too low... plus such bad attitudes if you hate it so much why drive then? i just dont get it.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

It wasn't always this bad. I started August 2014 Have about 950 rides so far I've made $1,000.00 a week a few times in a row that has led me to believe this gig is worth it.... At times. 

Lately they've hired new drivers and saturated certain cities (mine included) that now it's worth pennies atleast until newer drivers sign out.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Ya kno I do it part for fun part for the money. I give a quality product. 2013 Honda Accord EXL V6. I enjoy the hunt. It's like treasure hunting similar to the legend of Zelda the wind waker. I pop the app on while im.commuting home and I take different directions. When it pings I grab the pax and sometimes it's a small rupee sometimes it's a big one. I think everyone should look at it that way.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

That's true it's fun like if you're NOT poor as **** and can spare a bit of money. I have a stock 2013 Ford Focus SE and can spare the wear and tear Honestly and I look at it like the taxi missions from grand theft auto.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Hell yea! it is just like the GTA taxi missions!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

And it was before you owned the entire city SO I'm on the right path.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

UberRVADriver said:


> I could never do Uber full time. Not enough demand in our small market except on weekends.
> 
> I am happy to make an extra $200 a week or so driving Friday and Saturday nights. Most of my passengers are a lot of fun, and I can also do a little networking for my main business while chatting with them.


 perfect Use for this


----------



## NYCDaFuture (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm doing it fulltime. Is it a success right now??? No lol. But I will do 50-70 hours a week for a month straight then see how much net I can get. Is uber a good career.... Lmaooo


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

NYCDaFuture said:


> I'm doing it fulltime. Is it a success right now??? No lol. But I will do 50-70 hours a week for a month straight then see how much net I can get. Is uber a good career.... Lmaooo


Troll much?


----------



## NYCDaFuture (Sep 16, 2014)

I wish it was a troll message trust me bro I wish it was.. Unfortunately its hard out here getting a job so this is the only income I can get for now until I find a better Opprotunity..


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

NYCDaFuture said:


> I wish it was a troll message trust me bro I wish it was.. Unfortunately its hard out here getting a job so this is the only income I can get for now until I find a better Opprotunity..


Ohh the question marks threw me off. I'm sorry Uber is your only option!!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

So not busy right now.
College Pukes, COME BAAACK. 
I'm sorry I put the voodoo bad juju evil on all you and that I despise you! 
I need your moms money!!!


----------



## Uber/Lyfter (Dec 30, 2014)

I drive full time for Uber and Lyft and do pretty well.. It depends on your market one would think.


----------



## NYCDaFuture (Sep 16, 2014)

Its my only option for now.. Tho I have some other opprotunites on the way so I'm just waiting for now. Until then i'll do this uber thing fulltime for a month or 2.. Should people depend on this for fulltime.. No Period..


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

NYCDaFuture said:


> Its my only option for now.. Tho I have some other opprotunites on the way so I'm just waiting for now. Until then i'll do this uber thing fulltime for a month or 2.. Should people depend on this for fulltime.. No Period..


Good idea. I'm trying to get out and push Uber/Lyft to side its TOO stressful as main gig especially Lately.


----------



## Mustang19 (Jan 5, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> It wasn't always this bad. I started August 2014 Have about 950 rides so far I've made $1,000.00 a week a few times in a row that has led me to believe this gig is worth it.... At times.
> 
> Lately they've hired new drivers and saturated certain cities (mine included) that now it's worth pennies atleast until newer drivers sign out.


I agree with saturating cities. Wilmington NC is not big enough to have 14 drivers on during the day time!!!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Mustang19 said:


> I agree with saturating cities. Wilmington NC is not big enough to have 14 drivers on during the day time!!!


Hold on! They'll quit once realizing they're not making a profit!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm doing this part-time to have some money to spend after paying child support, health insurance, and taxes, as I only take home half my income from my full-time and other part-time job. It can be fun, and kind of like a treasure hunt. I need to pull in at least 600-800 a month, but was really hoping to make closer to 1000. Going be hard to get that 1000 without killing myself, especially since I don't usually drive friday or saturday nights.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

It is like a treasure hunt. I drive home from my day job and "scan" local routes looking for a good one. It's tons fun.


----------



## Mustang19 (Jan 5, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> It wasn't always this bad. I started August 2014 Have about 950 rides so far I've made $1,000.00 a week a few times in a row that has led me to believe this gig is worth it.... At times.
> 
> Lately they've hired new drivers and saturated certain cities (mine included) that now it's worth pennies atleast until newer drivers sign out.


If I had to make a living at it now I would have to be on all the time. Too many drivers and Uber does not care how much the drivers make as long as the city is blanketed with drivers hanging out waiting for rides. I like doing it or I would stay the hell with it. Today ... 4.5 hours ... One $13 trip


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Mustang19 said:


> If I had to make a living at it now I would have to be on all the time. Too many drivers and Uber does not care how much the drivers make as long as the city is blanketed with drivers hanging out waiting for rides. I like doing it or I would stay the hell with it. Today ... 4.5 hours ... One $13 trip


Yeah I'm out here right now in San Francisco and sitting waiting for a ride. This is bullshit.


----------



## UBERBOSTONGUY (Jan 5, 2015)

TILL SOMEONE TAKES THE BULL BY THE HORNS AND ORGANIZES DRIVERS THE OVER SATURATION OF MARKETS WILL CONTINUE AND RATES WILL CONTINUE TO DROP!...I LOVE THE FLEXIBILITY LIKE EVERYONE ELSE...BUT MAYBE I WOULD SIT STILL FOR SET TIMES IF I COULD GET A SET RATE?!?...LUCKILY FOR ME ITS JUST WINTER WORK TILL MY BUSINESS PICKS UP IN SPRING!....BUT I WISH I COULD MAKE AN IMPACT IN MEANTIME?!?


----------



## UBERBOSTONGUY (Jan 5, 2015)

i think uber jut woke up one day like all bean counting companies and said what the f##k are we paying these knuckleheads $50k to $100k a year for??...gotta remember that these office snobs get paid shiznet....but ahh the stock we peons will never see!?!...but whole thing is counterintuitive because we provide a SUPERIOR SERVICE AT A FRACTION OF THE COST!!!...and isn't 20% on more= to more $$$ for uber???...oh and $1 fee on $6 ride is BULLS##T!....charge me $2 on a $20 ride!!...not 33% of our smallest shortest rider...insanity!!


----------



## UBERBOSTONGUY (Jan 5, 2015)

TILL SOMEONE TAKES THE BULL BY THE HORNS AND ORGANIZES DRIVERS THE OVER SATURATION OF MARKETS WILL CONTINUE AND RATES WILL CONTINUE TO DROP!...I LOVE THE FLEXIBILITY LIKE EVERYONE ELSE...BUT MAYBE I WOULD SIT STILL FOR SET TIMES IF I COULD GET A SET RATE?!?...LUCKILY FOR ME ITS JUST WINTER WORK TILL MY BUSINESS PICKS UP IN SPRING!....BUT I WISH I COULD MAKE AN IMPACT IN MEANTIME?!?


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Simon said:


> Ya kno I do it part for fun part for the money. I give a quality product. 2013 Honda Accord EXL V6. I enjoy the hunt. It's like treasure hunting similar to the legend of Zelda the wind waker. I pop the app on while im.commuting home and I take different directions. When it pings I grab the pax and sometimes it's a small rupee sometimes it's a big one. I think everyone should look at it that way.


My wife has a 2013 Honda EXL V6. Nice car to be sure but the gas mileage would make it cost prohibitive. I'll stick to running around my I-4.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Simon said:


> It is like a treasure hunt. I drive home from my day job and "scan" local routes looking for a good one. It's tons fun.


Like you, I view it as a treasure hunt. Also look at it like my fishing holes. If they aren't biting in this hole I move to a different hole. I also enjoy it. Get to meet and chat with all walks of life for a short time and then they're gone.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Markisonit said:


> My wife has a 2013 Honda EXL V6. Nice car to be sure but the gas mileage would make it cost prohibitive. I'll stick to running around my I-4.


No its not it gets 35MPG


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

UBERBOSTONGUY said:


> i think uber jut woke up one day like all bean counting companies and said what the f##k are we paying these knuckleheads $50k to $100k a year for??...gotta remember that these office snobs get paid shiznet....but ahh the stock we peons will never see!?!...but whole thing is counterintuitive because we provide a SUPERIOR SERVICE AT A FRACTION OF THE COST!!!...and isn't 20% on more= to more $$$ for uber???...oh and $1 fee on $6 ride is BULLS##T!....charge me $2 on a $20 ride!!...not 33% of our smallest shortest rider...insanity!!


1$ fee plus 30 cents in Chicago for city tax


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Simon said:


> No its not it gets 35MPG


On the highway, yes, you are correct. Around town, about 20-22.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

I am running about 27Mpg


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Simon said:


> I am running about 27Mpg


Dang, The northern fuel mixtures must yield better mpg than the south.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Economy on and carful driving.


----------



## Susan francy (Jul 26, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> Good idea. I'm trying to get out and push Uber/Lyft to side its TOO stressful as main gig especially Lately.


Do you have to use two phones-one for lyft and one for uber, or can you have both aps open on one phone? Wilmington nc was a good market for a while but now seems to be saturated with drivers.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

Susan francy said:


> Do you have to use two phones-one for lyft and one for uber, or can you have both aps open on one phone? Wilmington nc was a good market for a while but now seems to be saturated with drivers.


I run two apps on my sad little slow 2013 phone.


----------



## G3tOv3rH3r3 (Jul 3, 2015)

Just doing this temporarily in the meantime. Thank God.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Simon said:


> Ya kno I do it part for fun part for the money. I give a quality product. 2013 Honda Accord EXL V6. I enjoy the hunt. It's like treasure hunting similar to the legend of Zelda the wind waker. I pop the app on while im.commuting home and I take different directions. When it pings I grab the pax and sometimes it's a small rupee sometimes it's a big one. I think everyone should look at it that way.


Uber would hope everyone feels that same. Is that good for the economy? That is a question, not a statement.


----------



## Susan francy (Jul 26, 2015)

mizzrock said:


> I run two apps on my sad little slow 2013 phone.


thank you!


----------

